# black lab in heat



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i have a black lab that we would like to have puppies, how do i know when she is in heat?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sorry but if you need to ask that question, then you need to do ALOT more research.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Please, do not breed if you're asking that most basic question.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why can't he breed? Maybe he has some people that want a farm dog or just a dog for the kids. I thought this forum was to help people, not tell them what they should or shouldn't do.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

BL, there are FAR too many farm dogs out there already from oops or back yard breeders. No need to make more dogs that aren't needed. Look in the news papers, there are tons of labs available for the family yard dog purpose.

Also, the most basic of things in the canine reproduction process is the heat or menstrual cycle. There are also very difficult things like actually berthing of puppies and their care. Someone who isn't prepared to have a vet involved through the whole process financially shouldn't even think about it.

I won't even get into the health part of the whole thing.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ya actually my family would like another dog and so would the owners of the male dog as well as a few more relatives. im not trying to breed great hunting dogs they will just be farm dogs that likely will never hunt much if any. im sorry i tried to ask for information on a informational forum. just really shows how big of an *** people can be when someone is looking for some basic help. i have calved before and helped a ton with sheep and horses. i think i could handle a batch of pups


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

trapper, just ask on another site, you will get far more help then you will here apparently.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

yep thats my plan


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> i have calved before and helped a ton with sheep and horses. i think i could handle a batch of pups


Not sure why you asked the first question then.......

Unfortunatly you have missed or failed to realize the best advice you have gotten is to spay you farm dog and leave breeding to others.

I'll give you a hint on the "heat" question, not sure if it is the same in sheep or horses but in dogs there is signifigant swelling and bleeding.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> trapper, just ask on another site, you will get far more help then you will here apparently.


BL you may want to stick to the forumns that you know "something " about.

And no we don't need more farm dogs on death row at the pound.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The last time I went to the pound, it was all city dogs and cats on death row, no farm dogs or cats.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

See goes to show you didn't even know what you where looking at when you were there.

Do city mutts VS Farm mutts look different??


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

BROWNDOG said:


> See goes to show you didn't even know what you where looking at when you were there.
> 
> Do city mutts VS Farm mutts look different??


We asked the person showing use around because we needed barn cats and our neighbor needed an outside dog. All they had were indoor animals.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I GIVE


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

trapper_2 said:


> i have a black lab that we would like to have puppies, how do i know when she is in heat?


Usually the female is in heat when she starts to swell up quite a bit and begins to bleed. After the bleeding stops and she starts to discharge a clearer liquid, she is in "standing heat". This is the time she is usually the most fertile.

Now that I have answered your question...I will ask a question that will bring light to why your intent was questioned here.



trapper_2 said:


> ya actually my family would like another dog and so would the owners of the male dog as well as a few more relatives.


How many relatives do you have that have confirmed that they would like a pup out of this breeding?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Breeding farm animals and dogs is drastically different. One or two offspring from farm animals is one thing versus unknowing probably in your case, the number of pups the female will have. You should have xrays and scans done to identify the number of pups otherwise one may be lodged in the birthing canal and you can't reach your hand in and pull one out like you can a larger mammal. Have your family and relatives and such go to the pound and pick up a needing dog. They typically have litters waiting for homes or young dogs that can learn to be an outside farm dog.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

fosse thank you for your help!

i have 6 people other than me that would for sure take a pup depending on how many she has.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

trapper_2 said:


> fosse thank you for your help!
> 
> i have 6 people other than me that would for sure take a pup depending on how many she has.


Don't thank me just yet. I am definatatly not in your ball park. I just answered your question. I do not think you should even concider this. I am helping with a litter right now that has 12 pups in it. One of my Chessie bi#chs I had never had a litter under 10. What are your plans if this situation were to come up.

I would not have one problem here if your intentions are to go and get all of the health clearence tests done, to ensure that your litter will be as healthy as possible. These tests will cost around $600 per dog. I know you are saying that is alot of money, I do not intend to hunt this dog, I just want him/her to lay around the farm and enjoy life. This happens alot and then they get mixed up with another dog and now there are more pups and that is how the pounds are so full. That is why your intent has been questioned here. Please take the advice given above and have anyone that wishes to have a dog for this manner go to the pound or shelters and adopt a rescue dog. There are sooooooooooooo many that need a good home, like what you can provide. Here are a few links to see if there is anything you can find. Good luck!

http://www.homewardboundrescue.com/
http://www.animalarkshelter.org/
http://petfinder.com/


----------

